# Noob in need of help



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello I just got my chickens about a moth ago and my coop about a week ago and i can get my chickens to sleep in it the coop they go in to the bushes every night and every night I hav to hunt the down and put them In the coop


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the chicken world! Do you have a chicken pen? You could throw some treats in the pen or in the coop at bedtime before they get in the trees.


----------



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

No they have free run of the yard.... I didn't have the heart to put them in a cage


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. A chicken pen is not a cage. Build the chicken pen around the coop. The pen can be any size you want depending on how many chickens you have. The more chickens you have, the bigger the pen. If the pen is correctly built, it will protect your birds from predators, especially at night.
Once your chickens get used to the pen, it'll be much easier training them to go into the coop at night. They'll be going in the coop before you know in 3 or 4 nights by themselves.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I train the chickens to go in the coop by putting them in there at dusk.Eventually,they should start roosting in there on their own.Where are you from?Do you have a lot of predators around your neck of the woods?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have to train my chickens to go in the coop at night to roost.Do you have perches in the coop?You know they like to get off the ground at night.I would carry my chickens back there at dusk,night after night and place them on the perches until they start doing it on their own.Where are you from?Do you have a lot of predators around your area?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Another thing I've always done is leave the feeder inside the coop so they have to go in to eat. Makes it feel more homey to them.


----------



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

We have opossum and the occasional cat but the dogs keep them at bay for the most part


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I agree with all. Mine go into their pen at dusk all by themselves. Sometimes Esther (barred rock) is stubborn. They will need to have a home, that is why they hide in the bushes.


----------



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

They have a coop I can't get the to go in buy themselves


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You will need to catch them and put them in and leave them there from a week or so. The coop will become home and their safe place in that time. Don't feed or water them anywhere else until they realize that the coop is their place. Then let them out and call them back in with a treat esp at say 5pm or so. They will begin to anticipate the treat and come running when they see you out by the coop.


----------



## andyisca (Sep 22, 2013)

You need to pen them up for at least a week. 
They will think of it as home and head in when it starts to get dark. Make sure it has some roosts for them. If they stay out at night it’s just a matter of time that they will be killed by a predator.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

The treat idea is good. We only feed our girls at night. When it gets close to 630, the girls go to he gate and wait around until we come out with food, they come right behind us and go into their pens. The piggy eats, then goes to bed. Once they get used to only getting food at a certain time, they'll learn. They are very smart


----------



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

Well I am getting a new new coop I hope I can get them to roost in this one


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hopefully we'll get some pics of your new coop!


----------



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

I ordered it yesterday so as soon as it comes in will post


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You have to train your chickens to go in a coop and roost.I carry mine to the coop every night until they start going on their own.They catch on pretty quick.


----------

